# Pensacola International Tournament 2012



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

It looks like the Tournament season started off with BANG over the Memorial Day weekend. Congrats to all the winners and kudos to MBGFC for another great Tournament. Early entry discount for the International of $860 is still in effect until July2. Also every early entry is entered into a drawing where one of the boats will win their FULL entry fee back! We have a No Worry No hassel withdraw policy. If you register early and have to back out due to weather, mechanical problems etc. as long as you do so by 4pm the day of the Captains meeting there is no penalty and you are refunded in full. If you think you are going to fish its kind of a No Brainer to take advantage of the Discount. You may now register online with credit card on the www.pbgfc.com website! Also all rules are posted on there. Remember for this year TOP SMALL/OUTBOARD BOAT $5000 guarenteed for ANY OUTBOARD or ANY 32 & under vessel. Several boats have already entered. If you have any questions call 850-453-4638. Hope to see you there and good luck.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

We are ready for this tourney!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Doug, as the days get closer to July 5 The phones get busier and busier with more boats calling everyday. On the website there is a list of paid boats under the entrants section and that list will continue to grow. www.pbgfc.com you can register online and pay online to assure your earley entry savings and to be entered into the drawing to win your entry fee back! remember we have a No Worry registration Refund if you are worried about weather. 

Keep the reports coming guys Looks like the fishing is still hot out there without having to make a run to cuba to get decent water. Good luck and Tight Lines!!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Bump....


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bow Down said:


> Bump....


 
Doug...................yall going to west texas buddha again this year in the tourney :laughing::laughing:


Great tourny to fish! Yall sign up early


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

We're looking forward to this tournament. It will be the first tournament on the new boat, and the first tournament for the boat owner. Hope we have some beginners luck. See yall there. 

Capt. Lee Michael Norris
"Reel Fuelish"


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Caspr21 said:


> Doug...................yall going to west texas buddha again this year in the tourney :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> Great tourny to fish! Yall sign up early


You know we dont like to fish around the crowd....:whistling:


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

2012 International Billfish Tournament Entrants As of 5/31

*Name.........................Size........Make.............Hometown*
SEA HUNTER.....................64.......Resmondo......Orange beach, AL
REEL ADDICTION...............56........Viking...........Pensacola, FL
TEAM RECESS...................31........Contender......Pensacola, FL
BLUE PRINTS....................33........Hydra-Sport...Pensacola, FL
MISS MICKEY...................50........Bertram.........Pensacola, FL
HEATHER D......................37........Bertram.........Pensacola, FL
ROAD SHOW....................28........Topaz...........Pensacola, FL
BOY DAWG......................32........Yellowfin........Pensacola, FL
BOW DOWN.....................33........Contender......Pensacola, FL
DREAM BOAT...................30........Custom.........Selma, AL
OLIVIA LEE......................31........Bertram.........Montgomery, AL
SHANGKSTA.....................27........Edgewater.....Pensacola, FL
DOUBLE DOWN.................28........Pursuit..........Pensacola, FL
FABRICATOR....................41........Albemarle.......Pensacola, FL
SUMMER SALT..................45........Hatteras........Decatur, AL
MY TURN.........................28........Hydra-Sport....Mexico Beach, Fl
REEL EMERGENSEA............34	........Yellowfin........Gulf Breeze, Fl
SWALLOW THE LEADER......33........Contender......Pensacola, Fl.
RESTITUTION III...............45........CABO............Gulf Breeze, Fl.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

That list will grow and be updated after tonights meeting. Myself and Perry and have taken a bunch of phone calls in last few days. many of PBGFC club boats have not even registered yet but many of them will be fishing. Thanks for the kind words and good luck to everyone whenever we get a chance to get back out there. www.pbgfc.com or facebook 8504534638 for more details. I will update boats this weekend. Good luck and Tight lines


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Some of the entries were added to websites list but webmaster has not had time to input all the entries. www. pbgfc.com. Below is a link to nice write up from yahoo sports about the International. Enjoy! Someone make this wind quit blowing!! 


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/pensacola-international-billfish-tournament-starts-july-5-2012-195700141--spt.html


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We're in!! We're in!!


----------

